# Installing Di2 on TCX SLR



## Alwaysinjured (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm looking at installing Di2 on my 2016 TCX SLR 1 as I've found a really good deal and love it on my roadie. 

The TCX SLR says its electronic ready, but I was wondering if anyone could tel me if I'll need an internal or external battery? Has anyone done this that could let me know how easy/hard it was and if there are any routing instructions anywhere?


----------



## Agflyer (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends on your frame. 2014 models for sure are set up to use the external battery under the left chain stay, which is good on a road bike (my 2012 TCR Advanced is set up like that) but might not be so good off road on the TCX. I've been looking at Installing di2 on my 2014 TCX SLR, with the internal battery, and am not sure if it will fit in the D-Fuse seat post. I imagine you could install it further down in the seat tube or wait until the dura ace update is released as I hear the battery will be mounted in the fork steerer. Other options may be to add an external battery mount to the bottle cage mount on the seat tube, as there is a wire hole near the chain stay. Check out Carlton Bale's site for a lot of helpful info: CarltonBale.com » Shimano Ultegra and Dura-Ace Di2 Electronic Shifting – Everything You Need to Know. Your LBS may also help with giant tech manuals


----------



## Agflyer (Mar 12, 2013)

This might be worth checking out...https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-g...nternal.battery.holder.set.for.di2/583/73518/


----------

